# Winservice.exe



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

Hallo 
ich ´habe mir da wohl ein Virus eingefangen.
Komisch ist das mir mein Virenkiller den nicht bekämpft hat (Antivir).
Erst nach einer neuen Installation von Antivir hat er angeschlagen.
Nun meine Frage. Gibt es Freeware, die ich noch einsetzen kann um mein System nochmal zu testen? 
Wer kann mir welche nennen und wie kann ich vielleicht selber noch was testen ob der Virus noch da ist?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
MrBig


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2005)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Online-Virencheck
> Symantec / TrendMicro / eTrust / McAfee / BitDefender / Panda / RAV / PC-Pitstop / Free Antivirus Toolkit Utility


----------

